# c2q temp difference



## true_lies (Sep 26, 2013)

i have my intel c2q q6600 clocked currently @2.7 GHz. previously i used to check my temps with Real Temp GT (ver 3.7). The idle temps remained between 55 and 60 C during the summers without A/C. I was looking to overclock it further to @3 GHz.
Recently i installed SpeedFan (ver 4.49) as well. Now i notice a difference of 10 degrees in the core temps between Real Temp and SpeedFan when idle (SS attached). Dont know which one to believe now.

Another thing:

I have Corsair 8 gb (2 x 4 gb) 1600 Mhz DDR3 Ram installed. The M/B (Gigabyte G41m combo) allows a max of 1333 Mhz (oc). But the CPU-Z shows a whole different reading of Ram.

Edit: I got a Deepcool Alta 7 HSF


----------



## true_lies (Oct 2, 2013)

[bump]
Anyone?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 3, 2013)

Your screenshots aren't viewable-please upload them to any imgur/imageshack or any similar site as image attachments don't seem to be working properly at tdf right now.

The temperatures reported by tools like Core-temp,speedfan etc are not always very accurate,you should check the temperatures in your PC's BIOS instead to determine whether your system is functioning normally or not.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 3, 2013)

i have uploaded the files on imgur, how do i post them here.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2013)

just post the links here


----------



## true_lies (Oct 5, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/dWaztSD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DMmLswu.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

temps are fine. no need to worry at all. check bios for accurate reading.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 10, 2013)

sorry for the later reply. this is what my bios looks like:

*i.imgur.com/tYXfCTb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AUhKbf0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0wRnavk.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 10, 2013)

temps are fine no need to worry about


----------



## darklord (Oct 11, 2013)

Coretemp and Realtemp read temperatures off the on chip sensor whereas BIOS reported temps are taken off the sensor in the socket but on the board.
I would rely on Coretemp or Realtemp for realtime core temperatures instead of relying on Bios temperatures.
@ OP, Temps look ok. I would still say, use Realtemp. Somehow I found it to report pretty accurate temps. Not that Coretemp is bad but still.
Bumping to 3Ghz shouldn't be much of an issue,you could try bumping it and then test for temps bu running prime95 on all 4 cores which will stress the CPU.Perfect scenario to test stability and max temps.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 11, 2013)

darklord said:


> Bumping to 3Ghz shouldn't be much of an issue,you could try bumping it and then test for temps bu running prime95 on all 4 cores which will stress the CPU.Perfect scenario to test stability and max temps.



getting hardware failure on two cores(2 & 3, 0 & 1 are OK) after running prime95 for a minute @3 GHz. got this error 





> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


do I need to change the voltage or anything?


----------



## darklord (Oct 13, 2013)

true_lies said:


> getting hardware failure on two cores(2 & 3, 0 & 1 are OK) after running prime95 for a minute @3 GHz. got this error do I need to change the voltage or anything?



Try bumping the vcore slightly. What are the full load temps.?


----------



## true_lies (Oct 15, 2013)

ok i bumped the vcore upto 1.25V from 1.2125v (default), ran prime95, and one of the workers failed after a minute.
bumped the vcore again to 1.275v, prime95 ran without any failures. I ran it for 15 minutes only (getting sleepy  ) and following were the temps. It was late in the night, so the ambient temps were 25c approx. 

Will run prime95 for longer duration tomorrow.
*i.imgur.com/C8wgFeQ.jpg


----------



## darklord (Oct 15, 2013)

true_lies said:


> ok i bumped the vcore upto 1.25V from 1.2125v (default), ran prime95, and one of the workers failed after a minute.
> bumped the vcore again to 1.275v, prime95 ran without any failures. I ran it for 15 minutes only (getting sleepy  ) and following were the temps. It was late in the night, so the ambient temps were 25c approx.
> 
> Will run prime95 for longer duration tomorrow.
> *i.imgur.com/C8wgFeQ.jpg



Since its running prime for a while, maybe it has stabilized but the temps aren't looking very encouraging at full load. I am assuming you are on a stock cooler. If yes, it is a good idea to invest in a decent CPU cooler if you do plan to keep using the CPU at these speeds for a longer period of time.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 15, 2013)

I got a Deepcool Alta 7 hsf. 
I have installed a 80mm fan at the back of cabinet blowing air out and is at a 90 degree angle to the cpu fan. Plus a 120mm fan in front sucking the air in which came pre-installed.

Will the CM Hyper TX3 evo hsf be worth considering here?
*i.imgur.com/F3GsGvH.jpg


Update : got a bsod (memory dump) after 20 mins of prime95 today. reverted back to 2.7GHz and default vcore.


----------



## darklord (Oct 17, 2013)

That cooler is capable of handling a Quad at higher voltage and speed. You will require a far better cooler if you want stable overclocks.


----------

